# MedVet expands cancer treatment center in Columbus!



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Yay ohio!!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I know. They do such an amazing job and it's great that they offer so many specialties. I think it's a place that people in the midwest should definitely know about.


----------

